# Show me your pretty rats



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just love looking at pictures of happy rats. Show me your beautiful babies. Here are my four girls, Flower (black), Tusk (brown), Princess Peach (hairless), and Ganymede (white)


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Aww they're a group of sweeties!


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Took these two pictures today  came home to Mowgli cuddling his albino brother Baloo <3 it was adorable


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

They are precious! And such a variety of colors. =) Here are my two babies, Renegade (bottom) and Boo (top).


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I just posted this picture on another thread but its a cute picture so I'll post it here too. Thats my baby Boop taking a nap on her favorite pillow.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

*Incoming picture spam*Merry (2 years and 3 months old) Big moody potato, food vacuum.







Pippin (same age as Merry) Merry's sister, sweet angel, can do no wrong, likes to groom my clothes.







Sam ( 5 months old) Cheeky little thing, hyperactive, always jumping on elders but squeals for mercy when said elders defend themselves.







Possum (3 days older than Sam) scrawny little runt, easily the cutest rat, likes to climb upside down, obsessed with hair ties.


----------

